# Anyone have parts for a US Spray texture rig?



## Zflynn (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a old US Spray texture rig and it runs pretty good for a old rig but I'm looking for some pump parts if anyone has a line on some! I know its a long shot! I'm in Montana


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

